# Engagement rings



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess i'm bored because I always start thinking of engagement rings when I am. haha..







I have been dating my bf for almost 5 yrs now... not to put pressure on anything or curse our relationship but I always dream of the day I hopefully will get a ring.







I think I wanna get a round diamond. I wanna get something with chips of diamonds along the band.







I like this one from Lieberfarb 










I have even tried it on when I went to a store without my bf.. haha.. with a 1.5ct. diamond in it. hehe.. it was soooooo pretty!! It looks so much better in person! It sparkles soo much! I have tiny, thin fingers so I dont want something to big. I told my bf I really like this one and only this one.. and he got mad.







(this was about 8 months ago) Does any of your bf's have this mind set that he wants to pick it out and you cant tell him any suggestions (or pick it out)?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been dating my bf for 7 years and still in no hurry! LOL I have school on my mind though. I had a picture of rings but I must have deleted them? Or it's on my other computer. But mine should have sapphires on them...my favorite color is blue.







It should have two sapphires on the side and a diamond in the middle. Platinum band too. My bf use to date this girl who's parents owned a jewelry store so he knows more about jewelry, size, cuts, and etc than I do. So that's cool!









I don't have a picture of the ring I like, but I have a picture of the wedding dress I like!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwww... thats pretty!!









I didnt pick a dress because I dont wanna fall in love with one and I dont get married for 5yrs and they dont make it anymore.. haha.. plus i wanna be engaged for at least 2yrs... i'm not in a rush for the whole wedding thing... i wanna save money up for that, ya kno.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

No kidding. This dress is probably 4-5 yrs old! HAHAHA I doubt they make it anymore. But it's the cut I want...I think it's the "Goddess" cut. And since the man I'm gonna marry is suppose to treat me like a Goddess, it's fitting I wear that dress! PUAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I never really thought about the rings until my bf proposed (4 years ago). I ended up getting a plain patinum band with a round diamond. I love having the plain wedding band to go with it. In retrospect, I probably should have been planning the ring/dress way before it was time.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I really don't want a big ring. But noone wheres their engagement ring after they get married...right? Anyway, I'm not ready for marriage so I dont look at rings or dresses anymore. When I was younger, I was ready for marriage, but life doesn't always go as planned!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my, what a beautiful wedding dress.








When my hubby and I decided to tie the knot, we made my engagement ring very special. He had a ring left to him that belonged to his dad. It had a beautiful large single diamond in it, and hubby isn't one to wear that type of jewellry so he asked me if I would like to have that diamond set in an engagement ring. He said he knew his dad would be happy to know that his diamond had become a symbol of our love for eachother.







I said I would be honored to wear such a special ring and it would mean so much to both of us so we went ahead and had the ring specially made and it is beautiful.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 8 2005, 07:55 AM
> *I really don't want a big ring.  But noone wheres their engagement ring after they get married...right?  Anyway, I'm not ready for marriage so I dont look at rings or dresses anymore. When I was younger, I was ready for marriage, but life doesn't always go as planned!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I do wear my engagement ring, that's why I wanted a plain one. However, its only been 2 yrs of marriage so I may change my mind later. We have been together for 9 yrs now - I feel like we are old folks







!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 AM
> *I really don't want a big ring.  But noone wheres their engagement ring after they get married...right?  Anyway, I'm not ready for marriage so I dont look at rings or dresses anymore. When I was younger, I was ready for marriage, but life doesn't always go as planned!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I wear my engagement ring.








It was a set...I couldn't wear my band alone...it would look funny because it interlocks with my engagement ring.

I liked my set when we got engaged, but it was cheap b/c we were poor. We always said at 10 years (that will be this summer) that I would get a new set...bigger and nicer. WELL, that is not going to happen...








Ten years later with bills and kids, a new ring is not on my agenda...but hopefully someday I will get a new set...maybe for 25 years.  If he puts up with me that long!







He is good about buying me smaller pieces of jewelry. He bought me a ruby and diamond ring last year for Mother's Day (those are my kids' birthstones)...he bought me a saphire and diamond braceler that I had been coveting a few Christmases ago, and he got me a diamond ring this past Birthday....and a necklace or two here or there...so he is good to me...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanna move in with my bf... it would make life so much easier especially now that we are going to be working different schedules from one another. I kinda dont want to move in with him unless we are on the same page... some type of commitment. Thats were the ring comes in... (my parents are old fashion) then save up for at least 2 yrs or longer for marrage (its expensive)... and if things dont work out within those 2 or so years while we save and live with each other... then heres your ring back and MOVE ON. hehe..







I'm going to be 25 and i'm not trying to rush into something either... just dont see why not just do it if we basically are like married people now.







(We have the mind set already that whats mine is yours.







)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah I plan on wearing my engagment ring after I'm married too! I love DIAMONDS! hehe


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 8 2005, 08:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wear my engagement ring.








It was a set...I couldn't wear my band alone...it would look funny because it interlocks with my engagement ring.

I liked my set when we got engaged, but it was cheap b/c we were poor. We always said at 10 years (that will be this summer) that I would get a new set...bigger and nicer. WELL, that is not going to happen...








Ten years later with bills and kids, a new ring is not on my agenda...but hopefully someday I will get a new set...maybe for 25 years.  If he puts up with me that long!







He is good about buying me smaller pieces of jewelry. He bought me a ruby and diamond ring last year for Mother's Day (those are my kids' birthstones)...he bought me a saphire and diamond braceler that I had been coveting a few Christmases ago, and he got me a diamond ring this past Birthday....and a necklace or two here or there...so he is good to me...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70480
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tlunn,

Mines was cheap too (it was only about $1500). I mean its really nice quality but the diamond is very small. My husband is a poor graduate student...so this is all he could afford. I love it though and I don't care. My sister for a bout twice the price got a huge diamond, but the quality is terrible.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 8 2005, 10:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear my engagement ring.








It was a set...I couldn't wear my band alone...it would look funny because it interlocks with my engagement ring.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70480
[/B][/QUOTE]
Around here most people where both. I heard it said you where the engagement ring close to your heart and the wedding ring behind it or something like that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Jun 8 2005, 10:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Tlunn,

Mines was cheap too (it was only about $1500). I mean its really nice quality but the diamond is very small. My husband is a poor graduate student...so this is all he could afford. I love it though and I don't care. My sister for a bout twice the price got a huge diamond, but the quality is terrible.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70491
[/B][/QUOTE]

My mom's ring is pretty plain. The stone is really small (less then a carat, maybe 1/2 carat) and has like 2 chips next to it. It is worth over $10,000 though. All of the stones are flawless diamonds. She gets it appraised like every 5 years and the value just keeps going up.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Jun 8 2005, 10:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Tlunn,

Mines was cheap too (it was only about $1500). I mean its really nice quality but the diamond is very small. My husband is a poor graduate student...so this is all he could afford. I love it though and I don't care. My sister for a bout twice the price got a huge diamond, but the quality is terrible.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70491
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mine was like $650...







But it was what we could afford at the time and I picked a really unique set with a center stone, two little stones and baggets (sp? I think it is supposed to have a "q"







)
Anyway, it is special to me regardless of the price...I just wanted a ring on my finger at the time. I have never had it re-appraised...it might be worth more now...10 years later....











> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 8 2005, 10:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Around here most people where both. I heard it said you where the engagement ring close to your heart and the wedding ring behind it or something like that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70494
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually it is the wedding band closest to your heart...







If you get a "set" like mine that interlocks...they are all set that way.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ummmm....what is a conflict diamond?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 8 2005, 11:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



> Conflict diamonds are diamonds that are sold to fund the unlawful and illegal operations of rebel, military and terrorist groups. The countries most affected by conflict diamonds are Sierra Leone, Angola, Liberia and the Democratic Republic of Congo--all places where citizens have been terrorized, mutilated and killed by groups in control of the local diamond trade.[/B]


Bascially, most African diamonds are conflict diamonds though companies like De Beers are trying to clean up their act when it comes to buying conflict diamonds from that area. Canandian and Australian diamonds are conflict-free so that's all I'll buy from now on.. that and fakes.









Edit: Here's a good link that describes it a bit better.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

With the talk about rings and dresses, let me describe my next husband:

I want one who lives close enough by to go home when I'm tired of him, but here when I want him to be. He must accept all of my dogs, and future ones to come. I would like for him to check out my motorhome so that it's ready to go when a dog show is calling. He should see that my grounds and home maintence is done to perfection. He must not expect me to cook, do laundry, or clean. He will need to understand that I stay up late, and I sleep late. I'm grouchy in the morning, so I don't talk for the first hour or so, except to my Maltese friend. 
You know, sounds like I need a good maintenance man instead








Hope you all have a good day. I'm off to work.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 8 2005, 10:49 AM
> *With the talk about rings and dresses, let me describe my next husband:
> 
> I want one who lives close enough by to go home when I'm tired of him, but here when I want him to be.  He must accept all of my dogs, and future ones to come.  I would like for him to check out my motorhome so that it's ready to go when a dog show is calling.  He should see that my grounds and home maintence is done to perfection.  He must not expect me to cook, do laundry, or clean.  He will need to understand that I stay up late, and I sleep late.  I'm grouchy in the morning, so I don't talk for the first hour or so, except to my Maltese friend.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, i've thought about this for a while. and i would only want to wear one ring at a time. so for my engagement ring---its gonna be like my wedding ring...but with pink diamonds. and my wedding ring is gonna be with regular diamonds. cuz pink diamonds should only be for when you're young. lol. 

anyway, this is the jeweler: martin katz

click on the Vintage Collection and its the ring on the upper right. 

i dont want a diamond on it though----cuz i had a promise ring that i used to wear, that i had a diamond on it---and it kept catching on the dogs hair. and i hated that.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

My husband and i went together and picked out my engagement ring so i got the one i wanted...







1ct platnium solitarre princess cut diamond my wedding band has small diamonds around half way. I love it! i think its important to have the perfect ring for you. My husband kept the ring for about a month and a half so that it would be a surprise when he proposed, i thought that was sweet.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I love my ring. I'm going to start by telling you up front that I'm a spoiled brat.









My hubbie-to-be proposed with the diamond he picked out in a temporary setting on a Saturday. He also arranged for the jeweller to come to our house the next day (Sunday morning) and bring all of his samples, his books, etc., so that I could pick out my own setting. 

I loved this way, because while he still popped the question his own way with a diamond that he chose himself, I got to pick out the setting that I liked the best. I think this was really unique and thoughtful, because his reasoning was that I would wear the ring, and so he wanted me to have the setting that I'd love the most. 

I have to tell you that I never felt so special as the day the jeweller came to me with the settings in tow...I felt like a princess!

My ring is fairly unique. It's called an illusion setting or illusion basket. It's an antique setting that dates back to the early 1900s (most jewellers think my ring is an antique, because they're rarely made anymore). I have looked online for a photo, but no go. However, here's an illustration of exactly what it looks like:










And here's the closest picture I can find to mine (it really doesn't do it justice though...mine is yellow gold with white gold around the circumference of the diamond...I think it's so pretty).


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't get me started. A great site to discuss engagement rings is http://www.pricescope.com.

I love Daniel K (www.danielk.net) and Michael B (http://www.michaelbjewelry.com/) designs. Leon Mege (http://www.artofplatinum.com/) is also an excellent custom ring designer.

DROLL...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not a jewelry person, so I don't know what I'm gonna do when I get married. My bf got me an eternity band with diamonds and sapphires all around it and I tried to wear it everyday, but I couldnt! It's *NICE* though!  I hope he doesn't go all out and buy me a big ring. Imma beat him with it if he does. I'm just a plain simple girl.

Conflict Diamonds-isnt that also called Blood diamond or something? I have to ask my bf. There's another name for it.

LucyLou--I hate talking the first hr of the morning too! LOL I hate talking during my monthly visit too. I like to be left alone during those times.

Mystify79--You saw the dress in person? When was the last time you saw it? I found this on the net. I would have LOVED to try it on!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The ring my brother gave his ex-fiancee was gorgous. The band was different though. It was kind of square in the back so that the ring wouldn't twist. Anyone ever seen a band like this?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 8 2005, 09:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous dress. Simple and elegant. This would be so perfect for an outdoors wedding.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

For a really quick lesson on diamond buying....use your best judgement. Trust your own eye. Look at a stone in the store, but also ask to see it under natural light. Always buy a diamond unset so that you can see the entire stone. Believe it or not, flaws can be hidden by prongs...which is a good thing, but you should know where they are. Also bring your own loop. Most good loops have a 10x magnification, however, some unscrupulous merchants will use an 8x or even 5x lens. Never buy an "ungraded" stone. If the stone doesn't have a grading report, the jeweler should be willing to get one done. Also look at the stone against your skin color. Along with your own loop, bring a sheet of bright white computer paper. That way, you'll be able to reallly see the "color" of the stone. Forget the blue velvet that the jeweler will use. And probably my best advice of all, go to a really good jeweler. Tiffany's is a wonderful store, and believe me, you will not over pay. You will not get a bargain, you will get a fair price and more importantly, you will get exactly what they say you are getting. 

Oh, and one more thing...set a budget. Let's say you want to spend $1500 on the stone(s) and $350 on the setting. Larger stones cost more money than smaller stones. Do you want to spend your entire $1500 stone budget on one 1/2 carat stone or do you want to spend it on three 1/3 carat stones? Ask to see all the $1500 stones that jeweler has. Be prepared to be shown stones from $1,000 to $2,000. Operate on budget, not on the size of the stone...believe me, you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I cant find a dress on that web site that has an open back and a long train... anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, well, first off my husband bought me my ring when we were really young (20) and we did NOT know much about diamonds. I'm not a big jewelry wearer either. But he did ask me one day what I would want in a ring.....I said my dream ring would be platinum (or even white gold no biggie), with a PINK diamond. I would like the band to be unique, because after all I AM...lol. Well, after he gave it to me he told me that he couldn't find anything that "spoke" to him in white gold (we were YOUNG, we were on a budget....he'd been saving for a while!!) It's a 1/2 ct pink/champagne diamond with a really unique band. I was NOT disappointed at all, because it was something he took care in buying me....it's very special to me. I tried to take pics, but they suck. The coloring of the diamond is waay off...if you can see it on the ones where it's lying flat, it looks more like that, but a little lighter pink. ( I tried to take pics of it on my hand, but it kept comming out so blurry you couldn't tell what it was!!) It's either me or the camera, so I'll blame the camera. LOL. It may not be the most expensive or gorgeous, but I LOVE it!!

*EDIT:* I showed the pics to hubby, and he said the diamond looks brown in the pics!! He said that in real life it's a lot more pink.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 8 2005, 02:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is like the band my brother got. The outside is kind of squared in the back. I think it was called a comfort band or something like that.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love rings! My engagement ring is a 3 carrot marquise(sp) it has 3 small diamond ones on each side & is surrounded by rubies. Its kinda hard to see how pretty it really is, the rubies sparkle too,but the pic doesnt show it.It was specially made for me! Hubbie is good!







Forgive the red hands,thats what happens when you do hair for as living! The chemicals you know.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I've been married now for 12 years. When we first got engaged, we couldn't afford crap and that's what my first ring looked like, crap.
A few years ago, my husband surprised me with a shopping trip for a new ring. I decided on a 2 carrat ring that had a wide band with stones in the band(but its one ring) and has a center stone. Just my preference but I like rings that are different than the traditional setting. 

If I ever got the chance to get a new ring, I'd love one with a square cut diamond. Tiffany's has the best settings for square cut. Take a peek... www.tiffanys.com.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

From Tiffany's I like:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I find Tiffany extremely overpriced. You could get a much higher quality and size diamond for the same price else where.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 8 2005, 01:31 PM
> *I'm not a jewelry person, so I don't know what I'm gonna do when I get married.  My bf got me an eternity band with diamonds and sapphires all around it and I tried to wear it everyday, but I couldnt!  It's NICE though!   I hope he doesn't go all out and buy me a big ring.  Imma beat him with it if he does.  I'm just a plain simple girl.
> 
> Conflict Diamonds-isnt that also called Blood diamond or something?  I have to ask my bf.  There's another name for it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They do call them blood Diamonds or Violence diamonds too.

That dress is just simply gorgeous in person, it was really nicely made.. Isn't it Charo Peres? I think it was August/September of 2003 when I saw it.. I also remember a girl on the wedding forum I used to go to wore it to her wedding and she looked stunning.. if I ever come across her post again I'll send you a link.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

my best friend just got engaged here is her ring it is lovely.

My hubby went alone to get my ring. He had realtives that own a jewelry store that gaveus a good deal.

He got to go in the vault and pick out the loose diamond he wanted. It is in a simple setting. My diamond is a VVS2 color G. It is a one caret in gold. I wish it was plat but maybe the next one.

My wedding band is eternity band.

My husband wants to add side diamonds I have a roundone now and want princess cut ones on the side i want yellow diamonds on the side cause my kids birthday is yellow for november.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 8 2005, 02:41 PM
> *From Tiffany's I like:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kristie, you have wonderful taste...I love the one on top.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I love the middle one!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jun 8 2005, 09:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristie, you have wonderful taste...I love the one on top.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70722
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree... those rings are gorgeous!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@Jun 8 2005, 01:45 PM
> *I love my ring. I'm going to start by telling you up front that I'm a spoiled brat.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Angus that ring is identical to mine except my diamond it a bit bigger. Wow, that is unreal.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

everyones rings are gorgeous!
here is mine:








hubby picked it out all by himself. i was so proud. he got white gold after much research of the pros and cons b/w that and platinum. i love it


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I dream of a princess cut platinum ring fr. Tiffany's...I like simple designs. And I would love to have a dress from Vera Wang!!







(*wishing*)


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love Tacori rings...













































I just think they are classically beautiful...very pricey, but I think they are nice.

My ideal engagement and wedding situation would be going to another country that I want to visit, finding a jewelry shop that sells rings authentic to the area, and then finding a chapel and getting married there.

I also love Vera Wang dresses, but I must say that I am impressed with the dress that was posted earlier...absolutely beautiful.

Did any of you watch Rob and Amber's Wedding a few weeks ago...she had a really nice dress.

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

More Tacori rings... :new_Eyecrazy:





















































Ok...I'll stop now (I swear I don't work for the company!







)

~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I want a new ring :lol: ......


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I've been married for 30 yrs and like some others here we couldn't afford much back then.I would love to have something bigger & nicer but hubby says NO! This is our original one and thats what you should keep. Oh well.........I guess it's worked for this long why rock the boat


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I love Tacori also my friends ring that I posted is a Tacori. it is stunning in person. the wedding band is one of the things tha tmakes it so stunning.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Jun 9 2005, 09:31 AM
> *I've been married for 30 yrs and like some others here we couldn't afford much back then.I would love to have something bigger & nicer but hubby says NO! This is our original one and thats what you should keep. Oh well.........I guess it's worked for this long why rock the boat
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I feel the same way. I think the original ring is something special. Mine means a lot to me. Even if we become billionaires I'll *still* wear my original ring.









-c


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jun 8 2005, 09:00 PM
> *everyones rings are gorgeous!
> here is mine:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Beautiful! Your pics are way better than mine!! I couldnt figure how how to do them to show them the best way!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 9 2005, 10:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Your pics are way better than mine!! I couldnt figure how how to do them to show them the best way!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70896
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you have a macro (I think that is what it is called) option? It is usually the sympol of a flower. That is what you are supposed to use for close up views.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Jun 9 2005, 06:31 AM
> *I've been married for 30 yrs and like some others here we couldn't afford much back then.I would love to have something bigger & nicer but hubby says NO! This is our original one and thats what you should keep. Oh well.........I guess it's worked for this long why rock the boat
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Don't give up so easy




























!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Beautiful! Your pics are way better than mine!! I couldnt figure how how to do them to show them the best way!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70896


Do you have a macro (I think that is what it is called) option? It is usually the sympol of a flower. That is what you are supposed to use for close up views.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70902
[/QUOTE]
mmmmmmmmm Im not sure,Ill have to check when I get home! Thanks Lexi"s Mom


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jun 9 2005, 07:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I feel the same way. I think the original ring is something special. Mine means a lot to me. Even if we become billionaires I'll *still* wear my original ring.









-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70893
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes mine means alot to me too--thats why I put it away and insisted on having a new one because I didn't want anything to happen to it........


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I do hope these work, Angus this is my engagement ring, the setting is very similar to the one you posted. I chose this particular setting because it was an older style and the diamond was from my hubby's dad's dress ring and has great sentimental value to us both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 9 2005, 08:56 PM
> *<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70893*


*
Yes mine means alot to me too--thats why I put it away
and insisted on having a new one because I didn't want 
anything to happen to it........    







 







 







 







 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71124*[/QUOTE]

Oh, that's funny!!!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 9 2005, 10:51 PM
> *I do hope these work, Angus this is my engagement ring, the setting is very similar to the one you posted. I chose this particular setting because it was an older style and the diamond was from my hubby's dad's dress ring and has great sentimental value to us both.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's it!







I have never met anyone else with the same ring...it was impossible to find a picture online. I'll have to take some photos this weekend to post. Sounds like you love the setting as much as I do! I picked it because it is so unique and it really does look like an antique, which I love too. My hubbie bought the diamond loose so that I could pick out the setting myself. I saw this one and it was love at first sight.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes, I was looking through the catalog in the jeweller's store here in town, and that was the only one I liked too. I thought it was perfect for the diamond we had from hubby's dad's ring, and being more of an antique style it was more fitting for the sentiment and love that we share both for his dad and for eachother.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Jun 9 2005, 08:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yes mine means alot to me too--thats why I put it away and insisted on having a new one because I didn't want anything to happen to it........




































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71124
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah...that's funny, but I was serious.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Okay...anyone ever shop at Ross Simons? This is a beautiful ring for only $495! I wouldn't even care if it has less than a 1/2 ct. diamond in it.










Here's the link

~Elegant


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

So I scanned my hand tonight (so much easier than taking a photo!) and here are some pics of my e-ring. Janet...you can see the degree to which our rings are identical!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jun 10 2005, 06:35 PM
> *Okay...anyone ever shop at Ross Simons?  This is a beautiful ring for only $495!  I wouldn't even care if it has less than a 1/2 ct. diamond in it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's NICE! I wouldnt mind that ring!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh...look at these from Ross-Simons "Estate Jewelery" collection...one of a kind rings...









C. 1925. ART DECO DIAMOND SOLITAIRE RING (SIZE 6) C. 1925. Art deco old mine cut diamond solitaire ring with filigree sides features one 1.10 center diamond and .06 c.t.w. side diamonds K color and VS1clarity set in platinum. Ring can be sized. ONE OF A KIND. ACT NOW. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.$7,995









C. 1950. 14K WHITE GOLD EMERALD CUT DIAMOND SOLITAIRE RINGC. 1950. She's sure to say "yes" with this white gold emerald cut diamond solitaire ring. ONE OF A KIND. ACT NOW. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. $3,495.00

~Elegant (see, once you get me started...)


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jun 8 2005, 02:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This ring is GORGEOUS...where's the drool smiley? Do you know how much it cost?

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Just saw this...has tons of pictures of people's stories and engagement rings.

Forum talking about different engagement rings!

This is a picture of a cool ring they showed on this thread...










~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jun 10 2005, 12:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...that's funny, but I was serious.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71424
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry...trying to be funny and the timing was wrong...I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@Jun 10 2005, 08:03 PM
> *So I scanned my hand tonight (so much easier than taking a photo!) and here are some pics of my e-ring. Janet...you can see the degree to which our rings are identical!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Wow, you are right, we do have good taste hey, I just love our setting. Our bands are different though as you have what looks like a double band I have a single band.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 10 2005, 09:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just love your rings Bren, and the ruby is gorgeous. They are both lovely settings too.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 11 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Wow, you are right, we do have good taste hey, I just love our setting. Our bands are different though as you have what looks like a double band I have a single band.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nope, I have a single band. I had a wedding band made to match the dimensions of the e-ring band. They're soddered together.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh ok, I can't do that because my wedding ring is too wide to do that but we thought about it because my finger seems to shrink in the winter and swell in the summer so my engagement ring is loose. Now for my birthday hubby bought me a sapphire and diamond anniversary ring so that holds everything where it is supposed to be.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well Bren I hope he gets the message and surprises you one day, that would be lovely. 
I agree I am spoiled, but even if I weren't so spoiled I would still feel loved as hubby is so very specail in so many ways.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Well Bren I hope he gets the message and surprises you one day, that would be lovely.
> I agree I am spoiled, but even if I weren't so spoiled I would still feel loved as hubby is so very specail in so many ways.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww, that's no nice.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 AM
> *I really don't want a big ring.  But noone wheres their engagement ring after they get married...right?  Anyway, I'm not ready for marriage so I dont look at rings or dresses anymore. When I was younger, I was ready for marriage, but life doesn't always go as planned!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now, just WHO doesn't wear their engagement ring after they get married? What do they do with it? Ha
I can't think of a soul that doesn't wear their engagement ring. 
Is this a new fad or something, because this is the first time I had heard that. 
I have always worn mine...maybe I shouldn't have though because it cracked in the center after 30 years of wear and I just got a new (little bigger too..ha ha) one for our 35th anniversary. It is mounted in an old fashioned mounting that is 'lacy' looking and I just love it. But...if mine hadn't cracked, I would still be wearing it cause I'm sort of sentimental about those things.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Noriko, that wedding dress is 'FABULOUS'...If I weren't already married (and for a long time I might add) I would be tempted to do it again, just to wear that dress.
(wow, did any of that make sense????) :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Jun 11 2005, 01:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Yeah...that's funny, but I was serious.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71424
*[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry...trying to be funny and the timing was wrong...I didn't mean to offend you.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71546
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, you didn't offend me......


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jun 11 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scoobydoo you sound very spoilt.







This time around I didn't get an engagement ring and we have been together for 20yrs but I have plenty what with these and my mum's which is a sapphire I have done well.







Though in case he reads this I am rather partial to Aquamarines








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71607
[/B][/QUOTE]


I do not wear my original wedding set as it is a family heirloom and just to big for day to day life (and I almost lost the 3 ct diamond, talk about panic) So my hubby bought me a really pretty aquamarine and diamond ring for "everyday" wear. I love it. After I almost lost the real ring to the washing machine I was so scared I would be the one to lose the ring after 3 generations.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 12 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I do not wear my original wedding set as it is a family heirloom and just to big for day to day life (and I almost lost the 3 ct diamond, talk about panic)  So my hubby bought  me a really pretty aquamarine and diamond ring for "everyday" wear.  I love it.  After I almost lost the real ring to the washing machine I was so scared I would be the one to lose the ring after 3 generations.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71775*


[/QUOTE]

Well, I wasn't as lucky as you and did lose my ring... well, I lost the stone. But I was already divorced. I got engaged in 1970 and I had a 2 carat marquise that had two baguettes and it looked very much like an engagement ring. One day in the late 1980s I was in a department store and they were having a "ring setting" event'. So I had the stone re-set in to a modern setting, since I was divorced and the engagement ring look wasn't really appropriate any more.

In 1991, I was coming in my back door and somehow my ring got caught in the storm door. It seemed like it was OK and I didn't thnk anything of it. Then a couple days later while at work I looked down and my stone was gone!







That was the most horrific sight.... to see the ring with no stone in it. 

I had the maintenance man at work check all the drains and he had the cleaning people go through the vacuum cleaner bags. I went through the bathroom trash can since I had washed my hands a few minutes before. We searched but like they said, it was like looking for a "needle in a haystack" since it was just the stone and even though it looked big in the setting, all by itself it really wasn't that big. 

Luckily it was 100% insured and the insurance company gave me the names of 3 jewelers I could use to replace it. I took the setting to show one of them and he said that the end of the prongs didn't have the little lip or whatever that it should have and that if it had had it, it would have kept the stone from falling out! I couldn't find a stone with as good cut, clarity, and color as mine from the jewelers the insurance company had me go to. So the insurance company ended up paying me the full amount of money.....

So the moral to the story is.... be sure to have the stone in your ring checked by a jeweler at least once a year to make sure the prongs are not loose ..... And if you get the ring caught, etc., have it checked afterward...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

mine snagged while I was adding clothes to the washer. I didn't even feel it slide off. Thankfully my husband found it in the lil object cather thing after taking the spinner out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 12 2005, 10:51 AM
> *mine snagged while I was adding clothes to the washer.  I didn't even feel it slide off.  Thankfully my husband found it in the lil object cather thing after taking the spinner out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71807*


[/QUOTE]








That must have been a scare!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Jun 12 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Now, just WHO doesn't wear their engagement ring after they get married? What do they do with it? Ha
> I can't think of a soul that doesn't wear their engagement ring.
> Is this a new fad or something, because this is the first time I had heard that.
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Jun 12 2005, 12:35 AM
> *Noriko, that wedding dress is 'FABULOUS'...If I weren't already married (and for a long time I might add) I would be tempted to do it again, just to wear that dress.
> (wow, did any of that make sense????)  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71763*


[/QUOTE]

HAHA! Usually engagement rings are HUGE, so I figure that wouldnt be appropriate to wear everyday? But like, on TV and movies, when you see them, they only have their wedding bands on. So that's why I assume so. 
I hope I can get a dress like that or better. EVERY wedding I've been to, the bride wears a poofy dress and usually halter too. Although it looks very very pretty, I think this suits my taste best. I'm surprised after afew yrs, I havent gotten sick of the dress!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 12 2005, 02:40 PM
> *EVERY wedding I've been to, the bride wears a poofy dress and usually halter too.  Although it looks very very pretty, I think this suits my taste best.  I'm surprised after afew yrs, I havent gotten sick of the dress!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I remembered who the designer was of your dress,







It's Demetrios Sposabella. I think they still make it now because it's still on their website.

Demetrios


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 12 2005, 03:26 PM
> *I remembered who the designer was of your dress,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow...thank you so much for sharing. I LOVE HER DESIGNS! I have never heard of her but my gosh...she is perfect.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Jun 12 2005, 06:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...thank you so much for sharing. I LOVE HER DESIGNS! I have never heard of her but my gosh...she is perfect.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71915
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, he's a guy... Jimmy Elias... I believe his actual first name is Demetrios. Many years ago I was involved in an area of the bridal industry and we were at the same social events.....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Well heres my wedding pictures with dress and stuff. I had forgotten I made this site. I'm gonna try to take pictures of my wedding ring and engagement ring. Its a round half solitare as my engagement ring and my wedding ring was a wrap with blue sapphires on either side and then lil diamonds on the outside of that.

Kerri's Wedding Webpage

I'll edit this when I get the pictures.


Okie.. this ring: 









With Basically this wrap.. but the band is yellow gold.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Jun 12 2005, 03:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remembered who the designer was of your dress,







It's Demetrios Sposabella. I think they still make it now because it's still on their website.

Demetrios
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71901
[/B][/QUOTE]

My bad! I already knew the name of the designer. I THOUGHT I posted the name already!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Jun 12 2005, 07:46 PM
> *Okie.. this ring:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would love to see the set together.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Jun 13 2005, 01:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see the set together.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72030
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love to get my camera to work to get you a good picture









I'm about to scan my hand too!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom+Jun 13 2005, 07:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I would love to get my camera to work to get you a good picture









I'm about to scan my hand too!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72082
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the same engagement ring, but in platinum. I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too plan on wearing my engagement ring with my wedding band. Go for the best diamond you can afford...not size, but the best quality. My stone is just 1 ct but it is a flawless diamond, colorless. It is a round stone. I could have gotten a much larger diamond, but not the quality. Mine is in a Tiffany setting, just like my grandmother's that I played with as a little girl.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

my wife didn't get me an engagment ring


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Jun 15 2005, 05:08 AM
> *my wife didn't get me an engagment ring
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Take a look at this...a men's antique Victorian gold European cut ring! Just for you! It's never too late! The ring










~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love this ring...








This is the link

~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jun 24 2005, 12:12 AM
> *I love this ring...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







WOW, that ring is drop dead gorgeous!! I love Aquamarine!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

has anyone ever gone to the diamond district in New York City?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I saw that the ring was on hold and I emailed them asking them how long it has been on hold because I want to buy the dang thing. No response.









I didn't think I would like a colored stone for an engagement ring, but...I think the aquamarine ring is beutiful...plus, it's my birthstone color.









I have never been to the NY diamond district, but I know over here in CA in downtown Los Angeles, there are some good places to buy diamond jewelery at cheap prices...but I am also looking for good quality jewelery...look at this site, the prices are just too cheap!

The cheap jewelery site with good diamonds

This is $2500 for a 1.75 ct. ring!









I am so drooling!

Elegant


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jun 24 2005, 05:15 PM
> *The cheap jewelery site with good diamonds
> 
> This is $2500 for a 1.75 ct. ring!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
me too...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been. You should visit Michael C. Fina (http://www.michaelcfina.com/ic/mcfi...dding_rings.html&cats_id=21&sort_by=price asc) if you are in New York. Beautiful rings to look at!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I really don't want a big ring. But noone wheres their engagement ring after they get married...right?[/B]


I have been married 40 years and I wear my engagement ring every day and night. It's not the set my husband bought me when we got engaged because at the time I was earning more money they he did. He was in the military and they don't pay well. He bought me an 18 kt yellow gold ring with a Zircon. I had the Zircon replaced last year with an Emerald. A few years after we were married, he bought me a new wedding band (platinum with diamond chips on half of the ring) and a new engagement ring (18 Kt white gold with almost 3/4 kt diamond, Amsterdam cut). I am really bad. I even do garden work with my jewelry on.










Sorry it's dirty. Told you I do gardening with it.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Man, I inquired about the aqaumarine ring and it was sold...one of a kind, circa 1920's. Ugh.









~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I just can't let this topic go! :lol: 










Very uique!

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

$639!!!!!! For 1.05 carats!










Link to ring!

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 6 2005, 03:44 AM
> *$639!!!!!! For 1.05 carats!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, but a diamond is not a diamond is not a diamond... if you know what I mean. There is a HUGE difference between a VVSI diamond, for example and an SI diamond (or even worse). I would have to guess that the quality of the 4 C's of this diamond are very poor, with visible inclusions, to be priced so far below the normal price for a 1 carat diamond.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think they are all diamond chips...they don't even look like solitares!

~Elegant


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I didn't want an engagement ring this time around (a remarriage) since we were building a house, but I recently got a beautiful diamond anniversary ring. It's a 5-stone ring set in 18k gold. The band is yellow gold and the "trellis" setting is in white gold. Each stone is only 1/4 carat, but the quality of the stones is good. They are all "G" color and VVS. I tried to scan my hand with the ring, but it looked like the hand of a very old witch.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 6 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I think they are all diamond chips...they don't even look like solitares!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78823*


[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, that makes sense!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I also believe in the qualiy of diamonds...but everyone's tastes in size and quality are different. I'm not too sure I would focus so much on a flawless diamond, some inclusions are ok I guess.
I think I am interested more in the look of it, and a pretty good looking diamond, one that blinds people as they gaze longingly into it!







:lol: I think all different looks are nice. I think I would much rather spend $60,000 on a down payment for a house than buy an engagement ring for the same price. Or a sports car!









~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 7 2005, 04:21 PM
> *I also believe in the qualiy of diamonds...but everyone's tastes in size and quality are different.  I'm not too sure I would focus so much on a flawless diamond, some inclusions are ok I guess.
> I think I am interested more in the look of it, and a pretty good looking diamond, one that blinds people as they gaze longingly into it!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, a diamond doesn't have to be perfect but I would rather have a small nearly perfect one than a large one with visible flaws. The lack of inclusions and the cut and color are what make diamonds beautiful. The inclusions keep the diamond from sparkling as it should. And an off-white color is definitely not very pretty. The way to get one that "blinds people" is to get one that has excellent cut, color and clarity, which means very few inclusions.

Most diamonds sold in stores are SI grade, which means that it does have inclusions but they cannot be seen by the naked eye but can easily be seen when magnified 10 times. The I grade can be seen unaided. Diamonds in these grades are not going to "blind" people. 

I think it is a matter of a combination of the four C's... some higher on the scale than others to come together to produce a lovely diamond. 

The diamond that had been in my engagement ring that I lost was toward the top of the various scales. It was just so beautiful that when I was out in the sunshine or in a room with great light, it sparkled so beautifully that I couldn't take my eyes off of it. I think you can find a fabulous diamond for way under $60K. Here is a site with info on how diamonds are graded.

The 4C''s of Diamonds


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

K&C's mom...thanks for the link on the 4C's. My personal opinion is that cut is more important than color and possibly more important than clarity. Carat weight is least important, to me that is. A remarkably cut VS1 stone of K color can appear nicer than a poorly cut VVS1 stone of E color. This is where your eye should be the judge...when purchasing a stone and looking at the 4C's, you have to buy what you like. Keep in mind, however, that the 4C's are not all of the criteria involved in grading a diamond. Hopefully you will be wearing the stone for a long time, so if you want a dazzler, then get the one that appears most dazzling to you! Never ever let yourself be steered to the "better" stone if your eye likes the "lesser" one. You will regret your decision. For those just starting their search, I would suggest making an appointment with a gemologist at a reputable retailer. Never should you pay for such an appointment...if you do, run away! Remember, buying a diamond should not be an impulse buy...take your time, do your research, and trust your judgement!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

One more thought here...if you ever get a chance to visit DC, go to the Museum of Natural History. In their gem collection, they have a wafer thin diamond that is so beautifully cut it appears like a much, much larger stone..which sparkles with great depth! It is one of my favorite museums in DC for obvious reasons.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 7 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I think I would much rather spend $60,000 on a down payment for a house than buy an engagement ring for the same price.  Or a sports car!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL- Yep! I am JUST as married with my 600$ ring as I would have been with a 60,000$ one.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Tlunn, boy are you on the "money" with that comment!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

My friend got a $60,000 3ct. diamond ring...but it is leaning towards the canary color. She was really proud of that sucker. I would definitely be afraid to wear that ring in public. It is huge! And it sticks out really high...I don't like that as much either. I like the Ascher cut diamonds...










When you talk about cuts, what do you think is the best cut?

~Elegant


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I am not engaged, but if I were to pick a diamond ring, it would be a Natalie K. I only want to have one ring on my finger, so I won't have a wedding band.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Jul 7 2005, 08:48 PM
> *I am not engaged, but if I were to pick a diamond ring, it would be a Natalie K. I only want to have one ring on my finger, so I won't have a wedding band.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
WOW!!














Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 7 2005, 11:12 PM
> *My friend got a $60,000 3ct. diamond ring...but it is leaning towards the canary color. She was really proud of that sucker.  I would definitely be afraid to wear that ring in public.  It is huge!  And it sticks out really high...I don't like that as much either.  I like the Ascher cut diamonds...
> 
> When you talk about cuts, what do you think is the best cut?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

"Cut" in the case of judging quality refers to how the stone is cut rather than the shape of the cut: "Cut refers to the proportions, finish, symmetry, and polish of the diamond. These factors determine the fire and brilliance of a diamond." Are you referring to the "shape"?

I had always thought it was the lack of inclusions that caused my diamond to sparkle and never paid attention to cut but I guess that was what did it. When I would have it appraised, the jewelers would often comment on the cut and how even though it was a 2 carat stone how it looked much bigger due to the cut. Oh, how I hate to have lost that stone.









EDIT: If you want to have fun go to Blue Nile and "build" your own ring. It is a great fantasy and lots of fun:

Blue Nile - Build Your Own Ring


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 8 2005, 07:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Cut" in the case of judging quality refers to how the stone is cut rather than the shape of the cut: "Cut refers to the proportions, finish, symmetry, and polish of the diamond. These factors determine the fire and brilliance of a diamond." Are you referring to the "shape"?

I had always thought it was the lack of inclusions that caused my diamond to sparkle and never paid attention to cut but I guess that was what did it. When I would have it appraised, the jewelers would often comment on the cut and how even though it was a 2 carat stone how it looked much bigger due to the cut. Oh, how I hate to have lost that stone.









EDIT: If you want to have fun go to Blue Nile and "build" your own ring. It is a great fantasy and lots of fun:

Blue Nile - Build Your Own Ring
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79294
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have a 2 carat mine cut. I have been told by a diamond cutter that I can increase the stone's value by about 20% if I have it re-cut. Personally, I like it the way it is. There is also a refractive measure that is given in graded diamonds. Most smaller stones used in mass produced jewelery are on the bottom end of the scale in terms of acceptability. But if you are in the market for a diamond ring (not solitare, or larger stones...those should be chosen outside of the setting) do ask what the stones are graded. Also, ask if they have more than one of the ring available for you to view. Remember, stone weights are given as a minimum in mass produced items. Your ring will meet that minimum, but more than likely, exceed the carat weights. Buying single or large stones is different...those stones should have individual certification.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I just saw this 1883 Tiffany & Co. ENGAGEMENT ring...interesting how different it is!









Here's the link to see the specs and price!
~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 26 2005, 08:08 PM
> *I just saw this 1883 Tiffany & Co. ENGAGEMENT ring...interesting how different it is!
> 
> Here's the link to see the specs and price![/url][/color]
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Gosh the clarity on all the stones is really bad. I'm surprised Tiffany would use stones with SI or I clarity.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

My husband took his aunt to help buy my ring in the New York diamond district.
I was lucky though because we had been travelling in Antwerp (European centre for diamonds) and had tried on a bunch of rings months before just for fun - but he knew what I liked.

I have a very thick platinum band with a 1.06 carat VS1 G stone - I absolutely love it! It is exactly what I would have picked out for myself. I didn't want a diamond that sticks up a lot as I am not careful enough with my hands and would probably end up knocking it off eventually. I also didn't want a very thin band as I don't have the thinest fingers in the world!









I wear it every day along with my wedding band which is much thinner band and has 5 diamonds on it totaling just over a carat. 

I tried to take a pic, but my camera will NOT do it! I think it looks beautiful and if I l go out without them I feel naked!

I have a great husband - he was on business in India (again







) a couple of weeks ago and brought me back a necklace of 3.32 carat faceted Jaipur rubies. It has 5 strings of rubies and is just GORGEOUS!! I am spoiled!

Here are a couple of pics of us at our wedding in England in 2003.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Jul 27 2005, 09:45 AM
> *My husband took his aunt to help buy my ring in the New York diamond district.
> I was lucky though because we had been travelling in Antwerp (European centre for diamonds) and had tried on a bunch of rings months before just for fun - but he knew what I liked.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG! I love you wedding pictures. Dang! I wish I had someone bringing me back necklaces like that!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks - it really was one of the very best days of my life!! (and hopefully his!)


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow...those are great pics! I told my bf that I want to get married (if that day ever arrives, which I doubt) in Spain or some other country...I love the ocean, so it would probably have to be near the ocean somewhere.

I was at Costco the other day and an older gentleman, about 56 or so, comes up to me as I am drooling over $26,000 engagement rings, and asked me if their prices are comparable to other jewelry places. Then he asked me what I know about engagement rings, is a 1 ct. ring good, etc...So I got to discuss engagement rings with this man...it was very amusing. One of my favorite subjects to talk about...diamonds and rings.  

~Elegant


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My husband travels to India a couple of times a year on business. He is always bringing back gorgeous pieces for me. Everything is set in 18k or higher or platinum. The rubies are not like the stones you see here...they are the color of a cherry life saver...no purple or pink at all...just really clear red. The sapphires are also beautiful...perfect corn flower blue. Of course those come in a variety of colors, but he will only buy non-treated stones (which are very hard to find in the US). And everything there is so much less expensive...he bought a beautiful diamond tennis bracelet for me...VS1 stones G color, 3.42 carats (the stones are bezel set, so it looks like a 5 carat bracelet), set in platinum. It is beautiful. It was for our 10th anniversary a few years ago. I can't wait to see what he'll get me for our 15th!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"One of my favorite subjects to talk about...diamonds and rings."

Next to malts, diamonds are a girl's best friend!


----------

